

We build a Single Page App in 10 Days, here's how - rrartavia
http://www.tierranews.org/pages/how

======
juappenin
We broke various "entrepreneurial" barriers that have limited start-up
endeavours in Costa Rica. By building a crowd-sourced app as an MVP in one day
and a "complete" product in 10 days we solved 3 problems that public and
private sectors had been trying to solve for years, which are very difficult
to solve to cultural idiosyncracy. 1. Education: all participants learned how
to use the OPF framework the very same day they coded the MVP. 2. Initial
capital: no investment was needed except minor tool usage and hosting. 3.
Finding partners/entrepreneurs: 30 people of different professions came
together to build the app. We experimented and are VERY happy with the result
and what will come of it.

